# Rosie's post op visit to vets



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Maureen took Rosie to the vets for her post op check this morning, complete with her buster collar on.
The vet said that her wound was healing well with no infection and no redness, to keep the collar on for another week and she would see her again for her final check in a week.
So she is now back in her vest, and the hardest thing is stooping her jumping on and off the furniture and wanting to play fight with Poppy.
Think see is well on the way to full recovery, but she is sleeping a bit more than normal but I think this is helping in the healing process.
Forgot to mention in the first post that she was microchiped at the same time as she was spayed.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

oh the cone of shame!! poor Rosie bless her. she will soon forget all about it and be back to cockapoo normal!


----------

